# HS1132 VS HS724 VS Rapidtrak What's the difference in ease of use?



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

I love shooting snow 50-60 feet with the 1132 but I am getting old and thinking about trading down. Is it really that much easier to run a smaller blower? Has to be tracks due to my gravel sloped driveway. Rapitrak might work maybe? I have a bunch of cut up areas that require sharp turns and reverse U turns.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

snow blows said:


> Is it really that much easier to run a smaller blower?


I'm 65 and I went for the HSS1332AATD after my HS80K1TAS died. Steering triggers, thumb adjust auger height & auger shear bolt guard system FTW...


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Our budgets are much different. Kinda looking for something I could trade into.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

snow blows said:


> Our budgets are much different.


I hear that - it's a long game... I paid $3,200 for my Honda HSS1332AATD in 2017. My previous Honda cost $1300 in 1987 dollars. That would make it almost exactly the same price as the HSS1332AATD in today dollars. I used the HS80K1TAS for 30 years, and still have the GX240 on my chipper, so well worth it. You can likely sell your HS1132 for $1500-2000 right now.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

snow blows said:


> Our budgets are much different. Kinda looking for something I could trade into.


i live over by Lake Tahoe. Have an immaculate older 80 if interested. always looking for trade ins.
weighs about 90 pounds less than your 1132 and easier to use.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> i live over by Lake Tahoe. Have an immaculate older 80 if interested. always looking for trade ins.
> weighs about 90 pounds less than your 1132 and easier to use.


Ya we are close. Was thinking/hoping newer and hydro but smaller. Im on your FB site also.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

snow blows said:


> Ya we are close. Was thinking/hoping newer and hydro but smaller. Im on your FB site also.


best advice is to wait until spring/summer when prices come down and more lower priced machines. 
sorry, dont know anything about rapitracks.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

The hss1332 with steering triggers and the thumb operated auger adjust is definitely easier to use than the 1132, and it gets easier down the line. I had the hss928 and found it easier to maneuver than the 1332 but it’s surprising how versatile the hss1332 is. The hss724 is very easy to maneuver. 

If you want to save some money, and not go narrower than 28”, I recommend the Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO. Plenty of power and the wheeled mode still offers more traction than than a regular wheeled blower. You just have to get used to toggling between traction and wheeled modes. Auto turn helps a lot. 

The infinitely variable auger height adjust and steering triggers remains my preference with Honda for how I use my blowers, but I like the Ariens Rapid Trak line up. If you want hydrostatic transmission, then you go up to the professional models with Ariens, and the price goes up significantly from the Platinum 28 Rapid trak SHO.


----------



## Falstaff (Feb 17, 2021)

I will tell you this. I went from a JD 1032 to a JD 828. Thinking the downsize would be less of a bear. Both had tires, not tracked. They both had a locking pin to provide true two wheel drive. In that mode they became very had to turn to say the least. I noticed very little difference in ease of use in comparison of the machines. I decided to get a tracked honda. The HSS 1332 is very easy to use. When I learned to _finesse_ the controls the machine became very easy to operate. I have a pant-load of hills and swales on my property to traverse as I go to my various out buildings. No issues. To your point I can't comment on the ease of use on other tracked machines. In summation my key takeaway is when I slow my "pace" of operating the controls down a few notches I can make the 1332 move like a prima ballerina.
I am pretty sure a smaller tracked machine will be easier. _Rapid Track_ should be easier to maneuver. Mucho coin for the RT big boy. Smaller unit....you might not be happy.


----------



## dagjohnsen56 (Dec 7, 2021)

Darkwoods said:


> The hss1332 with steering triggers and the thumb operated auger adjust is definitely easier to use than the 1132, and it gets easier down the line. I had the hss928 and found it easier to maneuver than the 1332 but it’s surprising how versatile the hss1332 is. The hss724 is very easy to maneuver.
> 
> If you want to save some money, and not go narrower than 28”, I recommend the Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO. Plenty of power and the wheeled mode still offers more traction than than a regular wheeled blower. You just have to get used to toggling between traction and wheeled modes. Auto turn helps a lot.
> 
> The infinitely variable auger height adjust and steering triggers remains my preference with Honda for how I use my blowers, but I like the Ariens Rapid Trak line up. If you want hydrostatic transmission, then you go up to the professional models with Ariens, and the price goes up significantly from the Platinum 28 Rapid trak SHO.


Good sum-up


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Darkwoods said:


> The hss1332 with steering triggers and the thumb operated auger adjust is definitely easier to use than the 1132, and it gets easier down the line. I had the hss928 and found it easier to maneuver than the 1332 but it’s surprising how versatile the hss1332 is. The hss724 is very easy to maneuver.
> 
> If you want to save some money, and not go narrower than 28”, I recommend the Platinum 28 Rapidtrak SHO. Plenty of power and the wheeled mode still offers more traction than than a regular wheeled blower. You just have to get used to toggling between traction and wheeled modes. Auto turn helps a lot.
> 
> The infinitely variable auger height adjust and steering triggers remains my preference with Honda for how I use my blowers, but I like the Ariens Rapid Trak line up. If you want hydrostatic transmission, then you go up to the professional models with Ariens, and the price goes up significantly from the Platinum 28 Rapid trak SHO.



Good info Darkwoods thanks. The 1332 sounds great but its just not in my future. Maybe someone selling a smaller blower looking to move up to a big blower is a possibility. I really don't want to get rid of my blower but I am 67 and not getting any younger. Im thinking smaller will be much easier and zero cost is my focus. What I don't want to do is find out after a trade that smaller is slower and not all that much easier than my big blower which is really an awesome machine.


----------



## Darkwoods (Dec 25, 2020)

snow blows said:


> Good info Darkwoods thanks. The 1332 sounds great but its just not in my future. Maybe someone selling a smaller blower looking to move up to a big blower is a possibility. I really don't want to get rid of my blower but I am 67 and not getting any younger. Im thinking smaller will be much easier and zero cost is my focus. What I don't want to do is find out after a trade that smaller is slower and not all that much easier than my big blower which is really an awesome machine.


Good luck. I don’t think you will be losing much at all going down in size to a 28” hss 928 or 28”Ariens Rapid Trak. Worst case scenario is it will take a smidge longer to finish clearing but these machines are very capable and much easier to move around, with or without the engines on, so your body will thank you. The old Honda hydrostatic machines are great, but require more body english for sure. 

I think you will have a hard time not spending some money. A straight trade for a 1132 to a more modern 28” Honda with steering triggers or a Platinum Rapid Trak is not going to be an easy sell. You might be able to sell your 1132 for a good price and find a used Honda or Ariens without losing much. Lots of online time will be needed


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Darkwoods said:


> Good luck. I don’t think you will be losing much at all going down in size to a 28” hss 928 or 28”Ariens Rapid Trak. Worst case scenario is it will take a smidge longer to finish clearing but these machines are very capable and much easier to move around, with or without the engines on, so your body will thank you. The old Honda hydrostatic machines are great, but require more body english for sure.
> 
> I think you will have a hard time not spending some money. A straight trade for a 1132 to a more modern 28” Honda with steering triggers or a Platinum Rapid Trak is not going to be an easy sell. You might be able to sell your 1132 for a good price and find a used Honda or Ariens without losing much. Lots of online time will be needed


Ya I wasn't looking for new stuff. Thinking of a trade for a smaller used machine with someone that may be looking for a bigger blower.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

snow blows said:


> Ya I wasn't looking for new stuff. Thinking of a trade for a smaller used machine with someone that may be looking for a bigger blower.


Have a tracked 624 but i'd owe you money on that trade.
haha.

good luck.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

That would work. Give me a bunch of money and trade me.


----------



## JJG723 (Mar 7, 2015)

I can't speak to the Honda's but I can add a little info on the RapidTrak. The version I have is on the new Kraken model which is a 32" machine that weighs 390 lbs. When in wheel mode, I can easily do a true zero turn with one arm. That is due to the machines great balance and the auto-turn feature.

Good luck in your search in finding a machine that meets your needs. 👍


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice thanks. I would have no problem going with Ariens (had a few wheeled in the past) and figured the RapidTracks would be really easy to run.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Ended up with a brand new Rapidtrac 24 compact. Playing with it in the parking lot sold me. Anxious for snow to see how it works. It handles amazing on pavement.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

snow blows said:


> Ended up with a brand new Rapidtrac 24 compact. Playing with it in the parking lot sold me. Anxious for snow to see how it works. It handles amazing on pavement.


picture or else it aint true..........kidding


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

I will take a pic in a day or two when I do my routine storage exercise but you won't be able to see the pic with those Honda goggles on.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

snow blows said:


> I will take a pic in a day or two when I do my routine storage exercise but you won't be able to see the pic with those Honda goggles on.


oh. it's not a Honda? forgetaboutit then.


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

What did you do with your Honda?


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

Sold it


----------

